# Anyone have info about the Riviera "Commander"? - pic



## Frog Fenton (May 17, 2007)

My parents bought it for me when I was growing up in Australia in the early 70's. I think it was made in Japan. I was wondering if anyone else out there either has one or knows about it. Cheers!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

There is a single line mention of the guitar company here...

Jedistar guitar dating serial numbers, Rickenbacker, Richter Manufacturing Co, Ritz, Rizzolo, Rivera guitars

















"Guitars made in West Germany, 1950s Images and info eBay:"


----------



## retropedro (May 5, 2011)

*Riviera Commander Hollow Body Semi Acoustic Sunburst 1967*



Frog Fenton said:


> My parents bought it for me when I was growing up in Australia in the early 70's. I think it was made in Japan. I was wondering if anyone else out there either has one or knows about it. Cheers!


I have recently bought the same guitar after commenting on telecaster.com 
I owned one in 1967 (first electric guitar age 16) bought new for $89 from a music shop in Liverpool (Sydney, Australia). The neck scale is Fender. The Aria 1202T Sunburst Hollow Bodies were more popular and had the gibbo scale.
Have seen two on ebay since and recently a 12 string redburst version that sold for $700. 
Are you the same person from telecaster.com
Your photo was the first that I've seen since 1970 when I pawned mine. Thanks retropedro.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Can you post your pic links here so that we can see them...???...Thanks...

"Riviera Commander Hollow Body Semi Acoustic Sunburst
Just purchased another Riviera Commander, this one is still a hollowbody like previous original version but Gibson 330/335 shape with humbuckers. Needs restoring, have posted photos for all that may be interested. I was totally unaware of this model until now.
Attached Images
File Type: jpg Riviera Commander (1).JPG (43.6 KB, 4 views)
File Type: jpg Riviera Commander (3).JPG (34.5 KB, 3 views)
File Type: jpg Riviera Commander (5).JPG (35.3 KB, 6 views)
File Type: jpg Riviera Commander (2).JPG (34.7 KB, 4 views)
File Type: jpg Riviera Commander (4).JPG (38.6 KB, 5 views)
Retropedro is offline"


----------



## retropedro (May 5, 2011)

I would like to post images/photos/jpegs in this reply, but unfortunately unable to do as reply defaults won't allow.
So if you contact me by email I'll send them to you.
[email protected]


----------



## retropedro (May 5, 2011)

Riviera Commander Guitar (1) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



jimihendrix said:


> Can you post your pic links here so that we can see them...???...Thanks...
> 
> "Riviera Commander Hollow Body Semi Acoustic Sunburst
> Just purchased another Riviera Commander, this one is still a hollowbody like previous original version but Gibson 330/335 shape with humbuckers. Needs restoring, have posted photos for all that may be interested. I was totally unaware of this model until now.
> ...


----------

